# Looking to get a 3 WT



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

I've been trying to figure out what length 3 WT I should get. Would some of you mind listing what advantages and disadvantages rod length has for a 3 WT. (Yes I just said rod length. Guess I set myself up on this one!) 

I'll be wanting to use it below Olmstead on the provo and eventually maybe on some Uinta streams this year. I was looking at a St.Croix Avid or a TFO Pro series. Are there any other brands I should consider around the same price range?


----------



## stupiddog (Jan 15, 2008)

I have a 7 1/2foot and an 8 1/2 foot. I love them both. 3 w is my favorite. the 7 is great fo small streams with heavy brush when I have less casting area but the 8 is nicer for areas when I want a tiny bit further cast. If your going to fish tight spots go with the 7 1/2 and you can still use it everywhere. A buddy of mine got a 6 footer and I hate it, it is way to short and the action stinks.


----------



## SlapShot (Sep 25, 2007)

Back when I was a fly fisherman I used my 7 1/2 foot 3wt all the time. In fact, whenever I go fly fishing that's the rod I bring. I have a friend that swears by his 8' 4wt. He has a little more "hauling" power than I do but a 3wt is so easy to throw. My vote is for a 7 1/2 foot 3wt.

HockeyMan


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

I would also vote for a short rod, 7'6". Just a FYI, I saw a couple of Ross Cimarron reels on closeout at Sportsman's for $100 each. They had 2 of the 3 weights and some larger ones but none of the 5-6 wt reels. So if you're looking for a good 3 wt reel that may be a good deal.


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

My suggestion would just be to go cast a bunch of rods and let the rod choose you. Don't limit yourself to a certain brand or model. I have 2 3wts. One a Scott G2 843 (bou $700 bucks) and one Rod-Blanks.com 7'6" 3 wt $15 jobby. I love them both, and they both get a lot of fishing time. I also have an 8' 4 wt Pac Bay Traditional that is soft enough to be a small stream rod. I don't even give a second thought as to whether or not I'm going to fish the longer or shorter rod. I guess it just depends on what kind of a mood I'm in. There are many circumstances that a longer rod is better than a smaller rod on the small streams. 


Also, you should go try out the new Echo rods. They are probably the best rod for the buck. They have them at the new Fishwest shop on 106th south just south of the mall.


----------



## icthys (Sep 10, 2007)

I don't suggest the TFO Pro. It's like trying to fish with a 2x4 it's so stiff. If you're looking for a smaller rod you don't want a fast rod like that.

Do as cheech suggested, go try out as many as you can. The ISE might help with getting your hands on as many different rods in one location.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

I like the longer rods so I can fish with them on larger rivers as well as the smaller streams. With a longer 3wt, I think you get a bit more versatility with them. I have a sage launch 3wt that is 9'. and that is my go to stick. The st croix avid is a decent rod as well. My wife has that one and she loves it as well. I think the avid is 7' 6". They both do well on bigger waters and smaller waters.

Everyone has their reasons for liking what they do. Like cheech said, sometimes a longer rod is good on a smaller stream. It allows you to reach places you can't cast to because of the brush. 

I would go with the rod that feels the best in your hands and fits your casting style regardless of the length. If the rod doesn't cast the way you want it to, you won't like it. You don't need a really short rod to fish on smaller streams. I think that is a misconception somewhat. But some people absolutely prefer a smaller rod. I personally don't care and don't have any problems using a 9' rod.


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

Jitter, 

Better yet, shoot Icthys a message and see what he can do for you in the way of building you a rod. You won't be disappointed. He wraps the best stick around.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

From what I have seen if itchys work, that is what I would do. You can save money and get a better rod when you have one built.


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

> I'll be wanting to use it below Olmstead on the provo and eventually maybe on some Uinta streams this year.


I fish the Provo below Olmsted more than the rest of the river combined! A 7.5' 3wt, or an 8' 4wt suits that water perfectly.

I have a 7.5' 3wt built from a St. Croix IV blank, single foot titanium giudes; I fish it about 10:1 compared to my other 8+ rods. I love it! Most of Utah's waters are ideal for light rods. Fishing the right sized flies (small, very small) is easy, and you can fish long days without feeling like your shoulders aren;t in need of rotator cuff repair (I love fishing bamboo, but after 4 hours or so, I'm ready to cry 'uncle'). The presentation achieveable with light rods is amazing!


----------



## krc.humpy (Sep 17, 2007)

Some good advise so far. If you want the rod to be more versatile you probably want the extra length. Like everyone said you will get more distance but also the extra length will help you control your line a little better if you get into some bigger water. I have had 4 different 3wts and my favorite so far was Thomas and Thomas. I am currently building a Sage VT2 and cant say enough good about it so far.


----------



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for all the ideas and suggestions. I think the best thing for me to do, as others have mentioned, is to get out there and try out some different rods. The problem is, I really want one sooner then later though!

For casting a variety of different sized bugs with a 3 WT what action should I be looking for... medium? I think that's what my current stick (5 WT) is and I can cast just about everything decently.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I've got a 7 1/2 foot 3 weight that I fish on the waters you are talking about. I fish my 8 1/2 5 weight on anything bigger. But the 7 1/2 footer - I built it just for small stream fishing. 

As for action, you don't need a fast action, as you don't have long casts. Seldom on small streams will you be throwing more than about 15-20 feet of line, plus your leader. So a medium action will load more naturally. You won't be doing single or double hauls for more distance and a fast action just won't load with that amount of line out. I also like a bit softer tip on a small stream rod because the fish are smaller and a hook set won't send the fish flying at you - let the tip take that in a bit. A double-taper line will be best. Don't worry about a disk-drag reel - you won't ever have that much line out to make a difference.

The biggest trout I ever caught - a 30 inch brown on the Beaverhead - was on my 7 1/2 foot 4 weight. I wish I had something different when I fought that big boy, but for 99.9% of the fish you catch on small streams - 7 1/2 foot, medium action will be perfect.


----------



## catch&release (Nov 8, 2007)

One of the best fly rods i ever owned was a Sage XP 390, 3wt 9ft. I kick myself everday for having to sell that rod. I have been trying to pick one up for less than an arm and a leg but its tough to find them. Great rod out of a tube for smaller fish and great rod to fish from shore. Extra length is great for high sticking in streams but sucks for streams with alot of cover.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm partial to Sage rods and for streams I have really been a fan of the SLT series. Now is a good time to pick one up because for 2008 Sage has introduced the ZXL rods to replace the SLT line. I've seen new SLTs selling for 20 to 25% off as a result.

That said, I really REALLY liked a friend's Thomas & Thomas Helix 3 weight that I fished on the Henry's Fork last year. Very light, lots of touch, but could still toss a size 2 stonefly. If I was buying a new 3-weight, it would be the 8'6" 4-piece Helix unless I could find a screaming deal on a Sage SLT 389.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

You should be able to find the SLT's for even more that 20-25% off. That is a great deal because i have thrown both of them an I am much more of a fan of the SLT than the ZXL. The SLT loads in close much better. Some other 3 weights that I am very partial to are the Winston 7'9'' LT (discontinued) Sage VPS light (one of the most underrated Sage rods ever-discontinued), The Scott G and GII, and the Sage SP (discontinued, not so much the SPL), and the Scott A2 - nice price.


----------

